# Is Form 888 necessary for the PMV applicants ?



## Dorcas (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi friends,

I have only 7 hours left before I submit my application,,,and i have one burning question if you all my beloved could help !

I am currently filling the Prospective Marriage visa, and am thinking is it necesasry to fill in the Form 888 'Statutory declaration by a supporting witness relating to a partner visa application ' ..??

I think its only for the Partner visa ? please i need some clearificaitons..

thankyou very much..

Dorcas.


----------



## twww (Sep 16, 2011)

Dorcas said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have only 7 hours left before I submit my application,,,and i have one burning question if you all my beloved could help !
> 
> ...


If it's required as per the check list, then yes, it is in your best interest to include it.

So, YES, you need to include two stat decs from two different people that know of you and your partners relatioship, as part of your PMV application.


----------



## petite (Aug 31, 2012)

i am applying the same visa and got question whether i need to get letters from my family/friends even if i already got 2 letters fro my fiance's friends written in stat decs. can anyone help please?


----------



## Dorcas (Jul 26, 2012)

*Thankyou*

Dear all,

My fiance and I just submitted our PMV visa (Sigh of relief) and would like to thank you all for the advice and direction here in this forum....

We just hope and Pray that we would get the visa before our wedding date 

Thankyou all once again and God bless !!

Pat and Dee...


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

How long did it take you to prepare the application Dorcas?


----------



## Dorcas (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi Melan,

It took us almost 3 months (June-reading and understanding (lots to understand and getting the right type of forms,information etc) July to August-Filling the necssary documents and end of August-Submit..chrs.....D


----------



## auchney (Feb 8, 2013)

Dorcas said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have only 7 hours left before I submit my application,,,and i have one burning question if you all my beloved could help !
> 
> ...


hi Dorcas, ive got exact same question with yours, but seems like you already submitted your application but i myself didnt get a clear answer from it. 
I am going to apply for my fiance this year, and im wondering if we still need to fill up the 888 form as per my understanding its only for partner visa or de facto applicants. 
did you still submitted 888 forms? thanks appreciate a lot for your reply.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I actually just asked my migration agent the same question, as the booklet isn't quite clear if this is just for Spouse/Defacto or for PMV too. If it is, it'll be challenging, as I've never been to Australia and so have not met any of his friends there.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> I actually just asked my migration agent the same question, as the booklet isn't quite clear if this is just for Spouse/Defacto or for PMV too. If it is, it'll be challenging, as I've never been to Australia and so have not met any of his friends there.


We submitted them as it was in some documentation (can't tell you where as it was a while ago now) that this was required. 
Doesn't matter of you have never been to Oz CollegeGirl. I've got a feelings they fall on the sponsors side of requirements as the people completing them need to be Australian Citizens and attest to the genuine nature of your relationship. For us that meant I'd told them about my love, shown them pictures, gone to meet him, they had spoken to him on Skype, sent emails back and forth, were friends on Facebook etc. so you can see that coming to Oz is not imperative.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/_pdf/300-checklist.pdf

The 300 checklist doesn't include the form 888s like the partner checklists.

Kttykat


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

kttykat said:


> http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/_pdf/300-checklist.pdf
> 
> The 300 checklist doesn't include the form 888s like the partner checklists.
> 
> Kttykat


Yes you are right. For the life of me I could not say why or where I found that info now. Sorry.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Ok I found it for you. It's in the Partner booklet, top of page 31.....

"Note: At the very least, you should submit two statements from family and/or friends who are aware of your intended marriage and can attest to your genuine intention to live together in an ongoing spouse relationship (for guidance about these statements, see ‘Statutory Declarations’ on page 27)"


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

888's are not required for the subclass 300 Prospective Marriage Visa application. That being said, the relationship statements by the applicant and sponsor and any additional statements about the relationship by friends, family, etc can form a very important part of the entire relationship evidence package.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> Ok I found it for you. It's in the Partner booklet, top of page 31.....
> 
> "Note: At the very least, you should submit two statements from family and/or friends who are aware of your intended marriage and can attest to your genuine intention to live together in an ongoing spouse relationship (for guidance about these statements, see 'Statutory Declarations' on page 27)"


http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf It is on the top of page 32. You are correct though, they do want statements.

Kttykat


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

The full statement from the partner migration booklet:

evidence that you and your ﬁancé(e) genuinely intend to live in a spouse relationship. The department 
knows that it is often difﬁcult to provide evidence of your intention in the future to live with your 
ﬁancé(e) in a spouse relationship. The required evidence depends on the circumstances of each 
case. If you have evidence that relates to the ﬁnancial, household, social context aspects of, and 
commitment to, your relationship, you should submit this with your Prospective Marriage visa 
application (see pages 39–41 for guidance about similar such requirements for partner visas).Part X – Chapter heading
32 Partner Migration

Note: At the very least, you should submit two statements from family and/or friends who are 
aware of your intended marriage and can attest to your genuine intention to live together 
in an ongoing spouse relationship (for guidance about these statements, see ‘Statutory 
Declarations’ on page 27);

Kttykat


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

And from the bottom of Pg 27 that they refer to:

Note: Prospective Marriage visa applicants are also required to provide similar statements from persons 
who can support their claims of their ﬁancé(e) relationship and its development (see page 31 for 
details about the documents to be provided by Prospective Marriage visa applicants).

Kttykat


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

MarkNortham said:


> 888's are not required for the subclass 300 Prospective Marriage Visa application. That being said, the relationship statements by the applicant and sponsor and any additional statements about the relationship by friends, family, etc can form a very important part of the entire relationship evidence package.


Mark what you are saying might represent the reality as the booklet says one thing and the checklist says another.

For me, it was written down that it was required in a document that I referred to so I submitted it. But for the people here that have submitted WITHOUT the 888 it's good to hear from you that you have submitted apps for subclass 300 PMV and didn't need the 888.

If I was doing it all over again I would still submit however and err on the side of caution.


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

MarkNortham said:


> 888's are not required for the subclass 300 Prospective Marriage Visa application. That being said, the relationship statements by the applicant and sponsor and any additional statements about the relationship by friends, family, etc can form a very important part of the entire relationship evidence package.


Hi Mark

My understanding was that stat decs were necessary for the sc 300, for support for the genuineness of a relationship?

Or is it that form 888 is a type of stat dec that is preferred by DIAC?

We submitted several 888s from family and friends.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Philip -

Actually while statements from the applicant and sponsor are required, and statements from family/friends/acquaintances are valuable to help authenticate the relationship, statements for the SC300 visa do not need to be statutory declarations (although better if they are generally) and do not need to be on Form 888.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Ausfil (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi all,

When we were doing my now wife's PMV we submitted three statments in the form of 888 by our Australian friends and family certified by a JP(two friends and my sister who had all meet my fiancee and knew we were serious) and two letters from our Filipino friends signed but not certified.
We used the form 888 because it was easy to see what to write.
(What do you want us to write, how do you want us to set it out, yes we will help but how. So here fill in the boxes in your own words and get it witnessed then give it back to me) 
The easier you make it to help you the quicker it gets done!!

It is my understanding that form 888 can only be use by Australian PRs

Prospective Marriage (Temporary)(Class TO Subclass 300) visa.
Applied: 15 June 2011
Granted: 25 August 2011
Married: 10 March 2012
Partner (Temporary)(Class UK Subclass 820) visa.
Applied: 23 May 2012
CO assigned: 05 July 2012
AFP clearance: 17 August 2012 (applied for this 06 July but it took a long time to get it)
Granted: 20 August 2012


----------



## JoeKneeMarf (Jul 3, 2013)

Does anyone know if there needs to be evidence supporting whoever wrote the stat dec, that they are Australian? We don't know wether we should enclose certified copies of their passports which is a big ask of them


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

JoeKneeMarf said:


> Does anyone know if there needs to be evidence supporting whoever wrote the stat dec, that they are Australian? We don't know wether we should enclose certified copies of their passports which is a big ask of them


If the stat dec you are talking about is Form 888, then yes, you must attach the "evidence of the person's Aus citizenship or Aus permanent resident status", which is most likely to be a passport or birth cert. And whenever you attach an identity document, I think you must get a certified true copy.

I would expect the same for other stat dec, but I'm not 100% sure though.


----------



## JoeKneeMarf (Jul 3, 2013)

Cheers for your reply. Didn't want to hassle our witnesses anymore than we have to.


----------

